
Show HN: Hacker News Front Page Trends - lil_tee
https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-trends/
======
citilife
This guy has a ton of interesting posts:

[https://toddwschneider.com/](https://toddwschneider.com/)

For those who wish to compare trends (across all of HN not just the front
page), a demo of my companies product is here:

[https://hnprofile.com/compare?search=TensorFlow,PyTorch,Kera...](https://hnprofile.com/compare?search=TensorFlow,PyTorch,Keras)

You can also identify experts on any topic:

[https://hnprofile.com/](https://hnprofile.com/)

~~~
neilv
`hnprofile.com` seems a bit creepy. Per-individual "Probable Mood" value,
"mood" value on given topic, "Overall Mood Over Time" chart, "Activity per
Hour of Day" chart, "Mood per Hour of Day" chart.

It would be good if we could have a place to discuss topics of importance,
without others leeching off that to analyze everyone personally. And without
having to decide whether we should sanitize, and play to metrics, for the
benefit of recruiters for metrics-oriented risk-averse bureaucratic big corps.

Incidentally, apparently I am " _Tense_ discussing racket 8 days ago" (judge
for yourself:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19835526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19835526)
). It also looks like I'm maybe posting during work (I don't). And one of the
charts shows punctuated "negative mood" over time. Is this comment one of
those negative mood instances?

I suppose hnprofile.com is good, in that it exposes to us some of what others
are presumably doing secretly. And maybe that should prompt us to figure out
how to improve the situation.

~~~
onlyThrowaways
That site is the reason I no longer maintain a regular profile, or attempt to
garner karma.

It's the point at which I realized HN doesn't permit any active control over
prior activity. Based on that, you have 60 minutes to give each post some
thought. If your user name is associated with your real name, and you might
have any reason to regret your statement, past, present or future, _think
fast!_

This shit will ruin your life.

~~~
lettergram
> That site is the reason I no longer maintain a regular profile, or attempt
> to garner karma.

[https://twitter.com/AustinGWalters/status/104189476543920128...](https://twitter.com/AustinGWalters/status/1041894765439201281)

Even posting has its risks

------
danso
Very surprised to see that dogs, not bees, are the dominant species on HN’a
front page: [https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=...](https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=bees%2Ccats%2Cdogs&f=title&s=text&m=frac_items&t=year)

------
jonawesomegreen
FAANG

[https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=...](https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=%22APPLE%22%2C+%22NETFLIX%22%2C+%22GOOGLE%22%2C+%22FACEBOOK%22%2C+%22AMAZON%22&f=title&s=text&m=frac_items&t=year)

Google seems to be the favourite there.

~~~
o10449366
It would be interesting to see which of the FAANG are the "stickiest" in terms
of staying on the front page. I've noticed negative stories about a few select
tech companies get flagged(?) off the front page very quickly, sometimes
disappearing in under an hour, while others stick around for many, many hours.
The lack of transparency behind a story's page rank is one of my least
favorite parts of HN. There are a few posts out there on the algorithm behind
it, but I'm not sure how accurate they are nowadays.

------
KenanSulayman
[https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=...](https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=depression%2Csuicide&f=title&s=text&m=frac_items&t=year)

... changing that to quarterly sure is telling about when those topics are
discussed most: [https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=...](https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=depression%2Csuicide&f=title&s=text&m=frac_items&t=quarter)

I wonder where that spike of "suicide" in Jan'13 was caused by? And the Jan'18
spike in depression? Maybe by the bitcoin burst?

I'm not sure if I'm amazed or simply terrified. Fascinating!

~~~
Rebelgecko
Aaron Schwartz committed suicide in January 2013

~~~
acct1771
Swartz.

------
SketchySeaBeast
I'm excited to see "Waffles" had a brief jump in 2012.

------
mothsonasloth
RUBY/GO/JAVA/JAVASCRIPT/PYTHON/RUST/ERLANG

[https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=...](https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=%22RUST%22%2C+%22GO%22%2C+%22JAVASCRIPT%22%2C+%22JAVA%22%2C+%22ERLANG%22%2C+%22PYTHON%22%2C+%22RUBY%22&f=title&s=text&m=frac_items&t=year)

All of them seem to have a downtrend from around 2012.

~~~
swsieber
Well, except Go and Rust.

~~~
McDev
The 2nd and 3rd top "Go" posts weren't even about Go the language. They were
just posts with the word go in the title.

------
ChuckMcM
that is a lot of fun. Looks like Intel wins the most mentions relative to AMD
and ARM :-)

[https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=...](https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=%22INTEL%22%2C+%22AMD%22%2C+%22ARM%22&f=title&s=text&m=frac_items&t=year)

------
usmannk
Did not expect boomers to consistently outrank millenials:
[https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=...](https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=millenials%2Cboomers&f=title&s=text&m=frac_items&t=year)

~~~
Lerc
millennials however

[https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=...](https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=millennials%2Cboomers&f=title&s=text&m=items_count&t=year)

------
bberenberg
Ask vs Show is interesting: [https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-
news-trends/?q=...](https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=Show%2C+Ask&f=title&s=text&m=frac_items&t=year)

------
rmbryan
Rust vs. Go : [https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=...](https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=RUST%2C+GO&f=title&s=text&m=frac_items&t=year)

~~~
nibnalin
The search for "Go" is actually quite inaccurate due to the verb "go" and the
game "go". You can see most of the peaks have top stories related to non-
language uses of the word.

It seems the effect of other meanings is way less exaggerated for Rust in
comparison.

------
trpc
that's really a nice comparison feature

[https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=...](https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=show+hn%2C+ask+hn&f=title&s=text&m=frac_items&t=year)

[https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=...](https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=classical+music%2C+pop+music&f=title&s=text&m=frac_items&t=year)

------
sridca
HN is becoming diet conscious: [https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-
news-trends/?q=...](https://toddwschneider.com/dashboards/hacker-news-
trends/?q=vegan%2C+meat%2C+plant&f=title&s=text&m=frac_items&t=year)

